# Sticky  ripleys aquarium group buy



## altcharacter

Ok peeps I've setup a group buy for the GTAA members to take advantage of the discount they have. We will be setting up a GTAA day for members and their direct families on November 2nd.

For signups and more info head over to the thread in the announcements section.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49140
Please follow the rules for signing up and I will contact you about payment and what not.


----------



## cinsal09

Do u guys still do this?

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------

